# Pfingsten



## Frank (30. Mai 2001)

Tach auch.

Wollte mal anfragen, wie die lokale Lage in Sachen Touren am langen Wochenende ist.

Ich würde wohl am Sonntag fahren gehen, kann aber erst ab 12.00 Uhr, weil ich vormittags im Betrieb bin und es niemals bis 11 Uhr nach Oberursel schaffen kann.

Wer hat denn Interesse? 
=> Rainer, Kai, Markus, Harald ?!

Ich bitte wie immer um Kommentare, auch wenn das bis jetzt immer relativ lau war


----------



## Harald (30. Mai 2001)

Hi!
Ich hab auf jeden Fall bock wieder zu fahrn...wir können ja mal wieder nach bad homburg fahrn  War schon lustig am Sonntag. Bis jetzt hätt ich Zeit, wenn sich nochmal was ändert, sach ich bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CatSail (31. Mai 2001)

Hi,

Monika und ich werden es mal versuchen am Sonntag ab 12.00!

Denke, in der Gruppe ist's sicher lustig, denn... der Spass muss bleiben, auch wenn's nach oben geht.

Gruss 

Rainer


----------



## CatSail (31. Mai 2001)

Noch'ne Frage zu den Rahmenbedingungen: Ist das Wetter hier Bestandteil, oder ist das generell zu vernachlässigen?

Angeblich soll's am Wochenende nass werden :-(

-Rainer


----------



## Matsuko (31. Mai 2001)

Hi!
Ich werde am Sonntag definitiv auch mitfahren ! 

Ciao Markus


----------



## Frank (31. Mai 2001)

Anmerkungen:

1.) Wetter: wenn es Sonntag um 11 Uhr so aussieht, als würde es _von oben trocken bleiben_ fahren wir auf jeden Fall. Wenn es _von morgens an durchregnet_ sollten wir das überdenken.

2.) Uhrzeit: ich bin vormittags im Labor und es kann sein das ich 12 Uhr nicht packe, sondern erst 12:30 eintrudel. Ich bitte, im Zweifelsfall auf mich zu warten. Es sei denn, es würde sich wer finden, der mich um 11:30 am TOR OST des INDUSTRIEPARKS in F-Höchst einsammelt. Dann würde ich auch 12:00 schaffen !


----------



## CatSail (31. Mai 2001)

Hallo Frank,

theoretisch kein Problem (wohnen 5 min. mit dem Auto von dort). Bloss: Haben lediglich einen Twingo mit 2 Fahrradträgern. Wenn Dein Rad also schon am Treffpunkt wäre, ginge es.

Ansonsten müsstest Du es falten... ganz klein

-Rainer


----------



## Harald (31. Mai 2001)

Hi!
Ich werde vielleicht nicht mitkommen können, da mein rechtes Knie offen ist  Deshalb gehts fahrn noch ein bissl schwer...ma schaun wie die lage dann aussieht, sonst würd ich natürlich gern mitkommen!


----------



## Harald (2. Juni 2001)

Hi!
Ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, da das Knie noch nich so doll verheilt ist.


----------



## Frank (3. Juni 2001)

Ich hoffe mal, das man das noch liest ;-)

Bin auf der Arbeit und komm hier nicht vor 12:00 weg, d.h. ich könnte frühestens 12:30 oder 12:45 an der Hohe Mark sein.

Ich bitte darum, zu warten  

Wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster gen Norden schaue (ich bin hier gerade 7 m hoch, da seh ich den sogar den Feldberg) dann sehe ich fette dicke schwarze Wolken.

Alle Wetterdienste prognostizieren Niederschläge mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit von 60-85% für den Taunus. Könnte also eine nasse Angelegenheit werden, außerdem sind es dort oben momentan zwischen 2° und 6° - warme Klamotten können nicht schaden.

Also im Zweifelsfall bis später, ich brauch erstmal nen Kaffee *gähn*


----------



## milch (3. Juni 2001)

was  für ein kampf bis die mich hier genommen haben.
jetzt brauch ich erstmal urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milch (3. Juni 2001)

die wetterprognose war ja völlig falsch. den hagel hätten die vielleicht auch noch erwähnen können!!!! 

ich bin dreckig wie die sau gewesen. deshalb hat mich meine ausgeschimpft. aber das sie mich nicht mehr ausschimpfen kann kommt sie das nächste mal mit. dann sieht sie nämlich selber aus wie ein schwein.   


aber es war ober geil. 

frank in zukunft können wir ja jetzt bei jedem wetter fahren. du hast es heute überlebt also wird das in zukunft auch kein thema mehr sein wenn es regnet.


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2001)

Jo das mit dem Hagel war schon krass *prassel*

Ich fands auch supergeil gestern, fand auch alle Leute mal wieder gut die dabei waren 

Hoffe, das Rainer + Monika auch zufrieden sind und wieder mitfahren.

Muß doch nachher mal den Lutz anrufen wie das Rennen in Oberhof war... aber erstmal jezz bei den Schwiegereltern essen gehen *yam*


----------



## mankra (4. Juni 2001)

Ihr konntet wenigstens fahren.
Ich mußte bis gestern 20.00 durcharbeiten. Jeden Tag 13h  
Und heute stürmt, regnet es und es ist saukalt draußen


----------



## CatSail (4. Juni 2001)

Am Pfingstsonntag war's schon extrem... nicht die Tour, aber das Wetter. Schlimma geht's nimma...

Aber war supergut. Monika und ich werden (sofern wir nicht gerade in Urlaub oder auf Besuch sind) den Sonntag fest im Terminkalender eintragen.

Auch die Jungs waren echt OK!


-Rainer


----------



## ByDally (4. Juni 2001)

Hallo,

nun habe ich mich auch angemeldet. 
Als erstes wollte ich ja - nach Rainers Vorschlag - mich als Turteltäubchen anmelden, habs mir dann doch anders überlegt. 
Mir hat das Biken am Sonntag mit euch total gut gefallen - und gerne immer wieder, wieder.
Übrigens ganz dickes Lob, dass ihr immer so schön Rücksicht genommen habt und mich nicht am Berg habt verhungern lassen.


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2001)

Das geht runter wie Oel. Tja das Wetter kann uns nix vermiesen.

Wie gesagt: ich fands auch prima und das man Rücksicht auf Leute nimmt, die noch nicht sooo die Fahrtechnik und Sicherheit haben, sollte sich jeder Guide mal zu Herzen nehmen. Aber so schlimm war's ja auch nicht und hat doch alles gut geklappt.

Ob ich nächsten Sonntag fahren kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich hab nächstes Weekend einiges vor und auch viel zu tun, aber ich werd's definitiv versuchen und wenn die Sonne scheint werd ich auch nen Teufel tun und drauf verzichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz (5. Juni 2001)

"Wie gesagt: ich fands auch prima und das man Rücksicht auf Leute nimmt, die noch nicht sooo die Fahrtechnik und Sicherheit haben, sollte sich jeder Guide mal zu Herzen nehmen. "

Danke für den Seitenhieb, Frank!
Aber ich sehe ein, daß ich nicht unbedingt langsam bin, zumal ich mich ja auch die Rennen vorbereiten muß. Ich denke deshalb, daß wir die Touren trennen, das heißt, wir treffen uns normal an der Ho_Ma und wer will fährt mit Dir und wer richtig abgehen will, fährt eben mit mir und Mathias. Wir machen dann das etwas "verschärftere" Fahren, denn es bringt ja nichts, wenn wir jemanden überfordern. Das könnten wir ja schon am nächsten Sonntag ausprobieren.

Grüße 
Lutz


----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2001)

Hey Lutz, 
das war in keinster Weise auf dich bezogen, nichts liegt mir ferner als deine Qualitäten zu kritisieren.

Das mit den getrennten Gruppen hab ich mir auch überlegt, so langsam sieht es ja aus als würde unsere Gemeinschaft für die Sonntag etwas wachsen und dann bietet sich das ja durchaus an!

Die Marathonisti und Heizer können sich verausgaben und die Leute die auf Gemütlichkeit und etwas mehr Pausen Wert legen, sind mit mir gut beraten 

Bleibt zu hoffen, das ich am Sonntag Zeit finde ... ich werd alles geben


----------



## CatSail (5. Juni 2001)

Frank hat das schon richtig 'rübergebracht und uns auch erzählt, dass -- wenn möglich -- Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Stärken existieren.

Mich würde interessieren, was "verschärftes Fahren" bedeutet. 

-Rainer


----------



## Taunusmaid (5. Juni 2001)

Hi CatSail,

"verschärftes Fahren" mit Lutz bedeutet ihn nur von hinten zu sehen!!!
Bin einmal mit ihm gefahren und war danach total geschlaucht, aber die Strecke war allererste Sahne. Also ich mußte doch tatsächlich anschliessend an 'ne Tanke und Snickers und Malzbier kaufen, sonst wär ich vom Sattel gefallen.
Außerdem hatte ich den Eindruck, das es für ihn eine Spazierfahrt war, aber was soll's, ich bin ja auch vom weiblichen Geschlecht und da darf man ruhig langsamer sein!
Wo wir schon dabei sind, fährt irgendwer morgen oder übermorgen ab Kelkheim oder Umgebung 'ne Runde. Also ich hab die Woche Urlaub, Zeit ist nicht das Problem.
Frank, was macht eigentlich deine Gabel, wieder alles im Lot? Auch das Schaltauge des ausgeliehenen Bikes?

Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2001)

Hey Gabi,

nein ich hab noch gornix wieder. Meine Gabel ist noch immer verschollen, wobei ich gleich nomma in Kriftel anrufe ob auf der Post was neues rauskam.
Schaltauge und neues Hinterrad lassen weiterhin auf sich warten, ich denke nicht das ich vor Ende nächster Woche irgendwas davon sehe ha ha ha. Supergeil. Naja der Achter aus dem Hinterrad vom Hardtail ist beseitigt - immerhin.

Tja der Lutz ist für uns eine Klasse für sich *g* das kann schon schwächend fürs Ego sein


----------



## Vollgut (5. Juni 2001)

Hallo Biker,

am Pfingsten war mir das Tempo deutlich zu langsam. Ich finde die Idee von Aufspaltung in zwei Gruppen gut. Schnellen Bikern(innen) bringt langsames Fahren nichts und langsamen Bikern(innen) bring "am Anschlag fahren" auch nichts. Bei dem meinem Lauftreff haben wir auch zwei bis drei Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Tempo. Das hat sich sehr gut bewährt und zu einer deutlichen Vergrößerung der Teilnehmer geführt.

Am Sonntag würde ich auf mitfahren, vorausgesetzt es gibt eine Lutz-Gruppe. Dann will ich mal sehen, ob ich da mithalten kann.  Eigentlich habe ich eine relatv gute Kondition, aber es gibt immer einen, der besser ist.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Taunusmaid (5. Juni 2001)

Huhu Frank,

wie hast Du das dann letztes WE geschafft zu biken? Oder bist du etwa nebenher gelaufen, hahaha.
Gabi


----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2001)

... es ist erwiesen das gute Läufer bergauf nicht viel langsamer sind als müde Biker *g*

Neeee ich hab durch die Gnade von zwei Kumpels bei meinem anderen Bikehändler eine Psylo SL leihweise erhalten und kann so wieder mein XtC fahren. Das kaputte Schaltauge wurde zwar nicht ausgetauscht, trotzdem kann man armer Kollege doch morgen nach Garmisch zum Biken fahren, da der gleiche Shop so kulant war und ihm ein Cycle Craft Fully zur Verfügung stellte.

Außerdem: meine Freunde bei All Mountains sind soeben auf dem Weg zur Post, um die mal richtig rund zu machen. Ich bin gespannt, was da rauskommt - heute morgen waren sie schonmal da aber die Postler etwas desorientiert (is ja nix neues). Wenn heute kein klares Statement kommt, gibbet echt Ärger!

Jo Volker, am kommenden Sonntag machen wir zwei Gruppen und dann kannst dich mal richtig austoben  Die Freizeitbiker sind angehalten, mit mir zu fahren und sich nicht vollständig den Garaus zu machen *g*


----------



## Lutz (5. Juni 2001)

Na wenn das nicht auf mich bezogen war bin ich ja beruhigt  !

Gabi, daß mit unserer Fahrt tut mir wirklich leid, da ich gedacht habe, daß es Dir nicht so viel ausmacht. Wenn Du nur einen Ton gesagt hättest, wären wir natürlich langsamer gefahren.... Ich war wirklich überrascht, wie gut Du mitgehaltenn hast! Also nochmal Entschuldigung für die Strapaze! Falls Du allerdings die Woche nochmal mit mir fahren willst, ich bin dann auch bestimmt langsamer.... 

Am Sonntag kommen noch zwei bis drei Kollegen dazu, die auch eher langsamer fahren wollen. Dann könnten wir in jedem Fall zwei Gruppen machen. Da ich mich auf den nächsten Marathon in zwei Wochen vorbereiten muß, kann es aber sein, daß das Tempo am Sonntag nicht soooo besonders hoch ist (ca 20'er Schnitt mit etwa 1500hm/50km, um auch ein paar Zahlen zu nennen...), da ich mich meistens schon am Freitag/Samstag richtig austobe...

Also bis Sonntag dann 
Lutz


----------



## Vollgut (5. Juni 2001)

Hi Lutz,

wie kommst Du bei 50 Km auf die 1500 Höhenmeter? Zwei mal hoch zum Feldberg? Hast Du schon eine genaue Route im Kopf für Sonntag?

Am sonntag können wir unterwegs ein bißchen plauschen. Mich interessiert so ein MB-Marathon. Ich will auch mal einen fahren und da ist es gut, wenn man davor schon mal mit jemanden gesprochen hat, der schon einen gefahren ist.

Am Samstag werde ich mich dann auch ein bißchen austoben, allerdngs auf einem Rennrad.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

